
The UK Appoints a Minister for Loneliness - ThrowawayP
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/17/world/europe/uk-britain-loneliness.html
======
kylehotchkiss
Really great idea. The USA needs this badly - even for people currently in
government.

